# HR24-100 vs. HR24-500 HD-DVR



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

I am a new DirecTV subscriber, and the HR24-500 that they installed had a faulty network card. The installer has replaced it with a new HR24-100, which works very well.

What is the hardware difference between these two models? I probably should find out now to see if I need to call them back to get the HR24-500 back again. .


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

mitchflorida said:


> I am a new DirecTV subscriber, and the HR24-500 that they installed had a faulty network card. The installer has replaced it with a new HR24-100, which works very well.
> 
> What is the hardware difference between these two models? I probably should find out now to see if I need to call them back to get the HR24-500 back again. .


The difference is the manufacturer, they function the same. There is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's practically impossible to tell the difference between the two. You should be fine.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Thank you very much for your answers. Gotta love Dbstalk.com

If I I called a DirecTV CSR to find out the answer, I would still be on hold right now . .


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

I recently got 3 500s and 1 100. The only difference I've noted is that the 100 doesn't work as well with the AM21 OTA tuner box. It seems incapable of successfully tuning two OTA stations simultaneously. The 500s don't seem to have any problem doing that. I'm hoping the problem with the 100 is a correctable software issue.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

mitchflorida said:


> Thank you very much for your answers. Gotta love Dbstalk.com
> 
> If I I called a DirecTV CSR to find out the answer, I would still be on hold right now . .


And you would likely be told that the HR24 is pretty much identical to the HR21. Forget about differences between sub-models.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

Most likely the network card was fine, what they don't tell you is that you've got to hook it up and restart your HR24 to get the internet working. That's the way it was for me and many other people.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

The old receiver was giving me an Error Code 48 every time I ran a network test, so it wasn't really "fine". I couldn't use DirecTV2PC with the old one, but it works fine with the new HR24. The first tech refused to do any troubleshooting and just left my house without doing anything except re-booting the receiver. He said to ignore the error. I called DirecTV and got a second guy to bring a new HR24 (this one made by Technicolor) and DirecTV2PC worked like a charm afterward. I think the first technician got gigged as a result.


I am happy now because the H24 in my bedroom was also made by Technicolor . . they are a matched pair now. And I trust their name a lot more than Humax, the manufacturer that made the defective HR 24. My guess is that HR24s manufactured by Technicolor, Humax, and Samsung are carefully monitored by DTV for defects, to see which company makes the most trouble-free equipment. It costs them plenty of money to have to come out and replace the bad HR24s.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

cover said:


> I recently got 3 500s and 1 100. The only difference I've noted is that the 100 doesn't work as well with the AM21 OTA tuner box. It seems incapable of successfully tuning two OTA stations simultaneously. The 500s don't seem to have any problem doing that. I'm hoping the problem with the 100 is a correctable software issue.


My HR24-100 does a great job recording or tuning 2 OTA channels off its AM-21.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

itzme said:


> My HR24-100 does a great job recording or tuning 2 OTA channels off its AM-21.


Interesting. The last time I tried, mine can _sort of_ tune two OTA at once, but the picture immediately starts to pixelate and break up on both OTAs. Switch one tuner back to a Sat channel and the OTA problem immediately goes away. If I just unplug the AM21 USB from the HR24-100 and plug it into an HR24-500 or HR22-? it works fine, so it doesn't seem to be an issue with the AM21 itself.

From the symptoms, it almost seems like the HR24-100 isn't receiving or can't process all the bits from the AM21. The problem is worse if one OTA is tuned to the local ABC - I'd speculate this may be because ABC broadcasts using 720p, which uses more bandwidth.


----------



## Yosemite Paul (Oct 1, 2012)

The 500 supports 1080p whereas the 100 does not (1080i instead). I ordered a HR24 from Solid Signal about a year ago and received a 500. I ordered another HR24 from Solid Signal two weeks ago (two homes) and received a 100. Go figure. The 500 works great. I was going to install the new unit today, but I'm calling Solid Signal tomorrow instead.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Yosemite Paul said:


> The 500 supports 1080p whereas the 100 does not (1080i instead). I ordered a HR24 from Solid Signal about a year ago and received a 500. I ordered another HR24 from Solid Signal two weeks ago (two homes) and received a 100. Go figure. The 500 works great. I was going to install the new unit today, but I'm calling Solid Signal tomorrow instead.


Absolutely wrong...I have both a HR24-500 and a HR24-100 and they both support 1080p.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right. The 500 uses a different colorspace, but even the HR20 does 1080p. Just doesn't have a dedicated light.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Yosemite Paul said:


> The 500 supports 1080p whereas the 100 does not (1080i instead). I ordered a HR24 from Solid Signal about a year ago and received a 500. I ordered another HR24 from Solid Signal two weeks ago (two homes) and received a 100. Go figure. The 500 works great. I was going to install the new unit today, but I'm calling Solid Signal tomorrow instead.


If you're going to get rid of the HR24-100 because of the resolution, Don't.

All of the HRs including the HR24-100 will do 1080p.

Mike


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Same here. Both of my HR24-100s work great with their respective AM21s.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

knock on wood, about 3 weeks ago I replaced a bad 24-500 with a 24-100. Since the replacement, I finally have stable caller ID. With the 24-500, caller ID would work for about a day or so after each reboot. Once it stopped, the only way to get it to work again was to reboot the box. So for me, the caller ID implementation on the 100's is better than the 500's.
YMMV


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Getteau said:


> knock on wood, about 3 weeks ago I replaced a bad 24-500 with a 24-100. Since the replacement, I finally have stable caller ID. With the 24-500, caller ID would work for about a day or so after each reboot. Once it stopped, the only way to get it to work again was to reboot the box. So for me, the caller ID implementation on the 100's is better than the 500's.
> YMMV


Caller ID performance seems to vary between boxes, independent of the model. It works great on my HR24-500.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

mitchflorida, I'm shocked no one has given you the straight scoop as to the obvious difference between the HR24-100 and the HR24-500:


The latter is 400 better.






 :grin:


----------

